# Late Night Ratings



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

For all those wondering, yes driving late night on weekends will tank your rating. Maybe it is the surge, drunkenness or simply ******baggery, you ratings will take a hit & there isn't shit you can do about it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> For all those wondering, yes driving late night on weekends will tank your rating. Maybe it is the surge, drunkenness or simply ******baggery, you ratings will take a hit & there isn't shit you can do about it.


True.

An Uber ratings graph depicting ratings averages per time of day/ night.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Notice how it parallels human body cycles for blood sugar levels & Circadian rhythms.

It proves that Uber ratings are not a reliable source of driver abilities.

Too much is " mood" dependant.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Drive like an idiot,hand them a snickers.

Your chances at 5 stars are just as good as being a perfect driver.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> For all those wondering, yes driving late night on weekends will tank your rating. Maybe it is the surge, drunkenness or simply ******baggery, you ratings will take a hit & there isn't shit you can do about it.


This is the truest most helpful statement posted on this site! Newbs take serious heed. When I first started, I catered to the young, late night party crowd almost exclusively. I thought, "easy pickins! Short trips but tons of em! This racket's a breeze!" I was so naive and foolish, I actually believed these buzzed kids in the jolliest of moods would be ratings gold! 5.0 down to 4.78 in 3 weeks!

I simply stopped doing the late night party crowd. Now I'm back up to a cozy 4.87. But god help me I cannot understand why the sots are such ratings killers. They're out having a ball but still feel the need to F-over those who allow their carefree travels? This mystery confounds me! I sincerely want an answer, why? To me our keeping them off the road and getting them safely home; is the noblest service we provide!


----------



## shonk (Sep 4, 2016)

Agreed, the late night is full of do****baggery and the ratings have surprised me. I mean I drove your drunk/high @ss safely to your destination and am as kind as possible and you give me a 4?


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

My fav is the assholes that one star me for saftey after I tell them they cant put 8 people in my camry. And the normal drunks just love to give 4 stars and say they are giving u a good rating.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

That's why I stopped driving late at night and avoid certain problematic areas of the city. Rating has gone back up to a 4.8


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

All those drunk cancels I had that weekend got me deactivated. Most of them were close up to 2 blocks away from pin drop. Did uber care? nope!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> This is the truest most helpful statement posted on this site! Newbs take serious heed. When I first started, I catered to the young, late night party crowd almost exclusively. I thought, "easy pickins! Short trips but tons of em! This racket's a breeze!" I was so naive and foolish, I actually believed these buzzed kids in the jolliest of moods would be ratings gold! 5.0 down to 4.78 in 3 weeks!
> 
> I simply stopped doing the late night party crowd. Now I'm back up to a cozy 4.87. But god help me I cannot understand why the sots are such ratings killers. They're out having a ball but still feel the need to F-over those who allow their carefree travels? This mystery confounds me! I sincerely want an answer, why? To me our keeping them off the road and getting them safely home; is the noblest service we provide!


Drunks & students are Uber ratings slaughter.

The shortest least rewarding rides do the most damage.

In my city,by year end the university area stayed in perpetual surge.

Drivers avoided it like the plague.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OlDirtySapper said:


> My fav is the assholes that one star me for saftey after I tell them they cant put 8 people in my camry. And the normal drunks just love to give 4 stars and say they are giving u a good rating.


Drive off


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

shonk said:


> Agreed, the late night is full of do****baggery and the ratings have surprised me. I mean I drove your drunk/high @ss safely to your destination and am as kind as possible and you give me a 4?


Same reasons they shouldn't operate a car,are the same reasons they should not be allowed to rate !

Driving nights are a parade of impaired judgement.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> This is the truest most helpful statement posted on this site! Newbs take serious heed. When I first started, I catered to the young, late night party crowd almost exclusively. I thought, "easy pickins! Short trips but tons of em! This racket's a breeze!" I was so naive and foolish, I actually believed these buzzed kids in the jolliest of moods would be ratings gold! 5.0 down to 4.78 in 3 weeks!
> 
> I simply stopped doing the late night party crowd. Now I'm back up to a cozy 4.87. But god help me I cannot understand why the sots are such ratings killers. They're out having a ball but still feel the need to F-over those who allow their carefree travels? This mystery confounds me! I sincerely want an answer, why? To me our keeping them off the road and getting them safely home; is the noblest service we provide!


Because they're a bunch of indignant a**holes, that's why.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Unfortunately, nights are where the money is in my area. Three weeks ago I finally climbed back up to a 4.79 from a 4.74, only to have it snatched away again in just two nights.

I normally don't care about my ratings but damn, that was a morale-killer.


----------



## RivkahChaya (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe drunks just don't have the fine motor control to hit the 5-star? Maybe they try, and hit 4 instead.


----------

